# Anyone try exterior ben ultra spec



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Have a rental we want to try it out on.


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

Haven't had a chance to use it yet but was just given 2 gallons to demo. Will be trying it out tomorrow. I can post my opinions tomorrow. Don't know when you need to know by.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Can't keep it on my shelves


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

NCPaint1 said:


> Can't keep it on my shelves


I keep trying to tell you not build shelves at an angle.  Everything will just right slide off.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

scottjr said:


> Haven't had a chance to use it yet but was just given 2 gallons to demo. Will be trying it out tomorrow. I can post my opinions tomorrow. Don't know when you need to know by.


Let me know when you are done.


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

NCPaint1 said:


> Can't keep it on my shelves


Same. Both interior and exterior Ultra Spec.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

So is ultra spec a Ben line paint?


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

TJ Paint said:


> So is ultra spec a Ben line paint?


As in what? Its a Moore's product for sure.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

The bm line "ben"


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

There are two seperate lines. BEN has and interior exterior line. Ultra Spec has both two that is more Commercial. US is 0% and has cross linking technology. The sheens are different then the traditional BM sheens. The exterior Satin is a low luster IMO and the Gloss is a satin. Hide and spread are better then any of the current commercial BM offerings. Especially the flat and low sheen interior and with dark colors.


----------



## BreatheEasyHP (Apr 24, 2011)

Hey all, long time. I just started painting again.

Ultra Spec exterior is my new go-to paint. It's considerably better than SuperPaint in all ways (unless you're a big-volume contractor, in which case it's a few bucks more expensive). Higher solids, better application especially with brushing, much much better color coverage. 

I use XIM Extender when brushing a lot of high-solid paints; I don't need it for the Ultra - excellent release from the brush. I've never had employees brush and roll trim this fast. I haven't done a large surface with any sheens, so I'm curious to see how easily glosses come out. 

(I just switched to BM and Rodda, which I'm kinda sad about, because the manager at my SW store is a friend. But my Rep tried to raise my SuperPaint prices to $43/gallon - ridiculous. I'm done with their biased pricing and their constant raising of prices without increasing the quality of their product).


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Parents just had their house done a week or so ago. Used ultra spec 500 flat on the exterior in white, and Aura Low Lustre on the trim in a dark gray. Tudor style with the stucco board. They had a bunch of trim boards replaced by a carpenter prior to having it painted. I got to prime and first coat all 6 sides of the boards prior to installation. Should hold up well.

I think that using the Ultra Spec 500 for lighter colors can be a money saver. Spend the extra on Aura when its a deep color, if anything for better color retention.


----------



## Steve Burnett (May 28, 2012)

We usually use Regal, but if it's a price point issue and they want a 7 year paint then Ultra Spec is our go to paint. My guys say they like. Great coverage and spread rate. We pay $26 gal.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Wow. There sure are regional differences in pricing. I pay 86$ before tax for a 5 of eggshell.


----------



## SeaMonster (Apr 13, 2009)

We start our first house with UltraSpec tomorrow. I've bid every job after this one with Ultraspec. I'm thinking stick with MorGlow on the trim but were going to try the UltraSpec gloss on the trim for one house and then decide. Keeping fingures crossed. Its a very dark brown......


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

I switched from SuperPaint to Ultra Spec a couple months back. Im very pleased with all aspects.
I use Regal Select for darker colors.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

kdpaint said:


> Wow. There sure are regional differences in pricing. I pay 86$ before tax for a 5 of eggshell.


No u dont


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

I re read the post- I was quoted 88$ (1$ more than SS) for a 5 of INTERIOR US eggshell. I can pm you the store NC.
Exterior pricing 25 per gallon for exterior.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

kdpaint said:


> I re read the post- I was quoted 88$ (1$ more than SS) for a 5 of INTERIOR US eggshell. I can pm you the store NC.
> Exterior pricing 25 per gallon for exterior.


Then someone screwed up. It costs more than that. I doubt there are many businesses out there that make it selling for a loss....... No, they don't have "better pricing". Someone screwed up, or you're bs'ing lol. Or the store is run by a moron.


----------



## SeaMonster (Apr 13, 2009)

first complain. The flat is a true dead dead dead flat as morelife does have a bit of sheen to it. I didhave a very hard time scrubbing if off my hand though


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

NCPaint1 said:


> Then someone screwed up. It costs more than that. I doubt there are many businesses out there that make it selling for a loss....... No, they don't have "better pricing". Someone screwed up, or you're bs'ing lol. Or the store is run by a moron.


Screw up, or moron, but no bs.:no:


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

kdpaint said:


> Screw up, or moron, but no bs.:no:


Those were the 2 most likely


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

I get Ultra Spec exterior flat for 24.99 before tax and Ultra satin for 26.99 before tax.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

scottjr said:


> I get Ultra Spec exterior flat for 24.99 before tax and Ultra satin for 26.99 before tax.


That sounds right. Keep in mind that some places have a tint base charge, a tint charge, or just a flat price regardless of color.


----------



## BreatheEasyHP (Apr 24, 2011)

What are people paying in the Washington/Oregon area?


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

BreatheEasyHP said:


> But my Rep tried to raise my SuperPaint prices to $43/gallon - ridiculous.


That is ridiculous. And to think I was pissed cause they recently raised my SP prices to $31


----------



## Mrazone (Mar 21, 2012)

Nc - under the CPP program we have seen stores sell it everyday for less than cost. We're selling it for $95 but I've sold it for under cost using CPP on bigger jobs.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Mrazone said:


> Nc - under the CPP program we have seen stores sell it everyday for less than cost. We're selling it for $95 but I've sold it for under cost using CPP on bigger jobs.


That's idiotic. I'm not in business to lose money, and I'm in no position to be giving it away either.


----------



## Mrazone (Mar 21, 2012)

If you sell it under the CPP program you won't lose money. Pm me if you want more details.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Mrazone said:


> If you sell it under the CPP program you won't lose money. Pm me if you want more details.


I forgot that colorant is free too......

Am I the only one that accounts for the cost of tints? Make a few base 3 or 4's with $10/gal tint cost. Multiply that by 5 and you're at $50 in colorant cost before you've accounted for the cost of the actual paint itself!


----------



## Mrazone (Mar 21, 2012)

I was talking about white actually, but we actually figure cost of tint into cost of goods sold - so I guess that there are two of us that account for tinting. =)
I'm not advocating what dealers do as far as pricing goes, but unfortunately it is reality in major metro markets.


----------



## SeaMonster (Apr 13, 2009)

Still using MoorGlow on trim , but I see very little difference between UltraSpec, and its more expensive cousin, Moorlife so we switched over altogether. Total savings, about $4000/yr


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

SeaMonster said:


> Still using MoorGlow on trim , but I see very little difference between UltraSpec, and its more expensive cousin, Moorlife so we switched over altogether. Total savings, about $4000/yr


I agree somewhat. The Ultra Spec is great, and the Regal Select is a high build. I don't see where the Moorlife/gard/glo fits in anymore.


----------



## MDServices (Oct 29, 2011)

Used the ultraspec today for the first time rolled out very nice. Will definetly use it again


----------

